# Using terrarium bark?



## The Mutant (Oct 11, 2012)

I thought I had a great idea of purchasing terrarium bark and use instead of having to clean and cut decorative pine bark into fitting pieces, but now I'm not so sure anymore. The reason is the so called "ether oils" which are in the substrate and apparently prevents mould and seeds from growing. How good is it to try and get a Paph to grow into something that resists seeds from growing?

Should I repot my pretty (a new Paph) A.S.A.P. or is it okay to use terrarium bark?


----------



## Ray (Oct 11, 2012)

That depends upon what "terrarium bark" means in Sweden.

In the US, most of the bark used in terraria and reptile enclosures is the same virgin cork oak bark we use for mounting plants.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 11, 2012)

In this case it means the substrate used in covering the bottom of the terraria. The bag I have contains fine graded Douglas fir bark, but it's these "ether oils" I'm worried about. Otherwise I think it would be great to use as a part of my bark mix.

Are these "ether oils" harmful for the roots of both Paphs and Phrags?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2012)

Don't know; but I dont use terrarium bark for reptiles with plants as it has chemicals in it.


----------



## gonewild (Oct 11, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Don't know; but I dont use terrarium bark for reptiles with plants as it has chemicals in it.



Then you do know the answer. 
Added chemicals of any kind = don't use it for orchids.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 11, 2012)

As far as I can tell, nothing has been added to the bark. This "ether oil" occurs naturally in bark, if I've understood it correctly, don't see why it would say that they've "retained" it otherwise. If it wasn't there already I mean.

Hmm... Interesting... Apparently it was called "sweet oil of vitriol" earlier and medical students used it to get high among other things. :rollhappy: I better keep my cats from sniffing around the pot too much, then. Don't want any stoned cats wobbling around in the apartment. :wink:


----------



## gonewild (Oct 11, 2012)

Other than any added chemicals Fir Bark is OK to use and probably the most common Fir species used in horticultural bark.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 11, 2012)

gonewild said:


> Other than any added chemicals Fir Bark is OK to use and probably the most common Fir species used in horticultural bark.


Yeah, I figured it would be okay after reading about this ether oil. It seems as the only treatment they've done to the bark is to heat it to kill off any bacteria and parasites (which is great from a chid perspective as well I think).

I'll see how my Vinicolor does in this and if it's a success; no more hours spent on cleaning, filtering, and cutting bark!


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 11, 2012)

Am I missing something? Is there not some where in Sweden to buy orchid bark? There are other people there that grow orchids.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 11, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> Am I missing something? Is there not some where in Sweden to buy orchid bark? There are other people there that grow orchids.


Yes, there is, but not really any pure bark, it's usually in mixes. The bark to use in your own mixes I've found here in Sweden, is good, but I still need to clean it a lot. It could be that I'm too picky with my bark, but so far I haven't found any quality bark I really like that doesn't cost a fortune. This bark for terraria is the best I've found so far.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 11, 2012)

I've used "reptile bedding" fir bark on orchids when I was stuck and couldn't get anything else immediately. Same stuff as medium grade bark...just more expensive.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 12, 2012)

Aha, "reptile bedding"! That's what it's called in English, thank you!

As far as I've worked out, the reptile bedding are of better quality bark than what I can get for the same price in flower shops, so here I would say it's cheaper than the fine graded bark I can find in orchid supply shops. So to me, it's a good option and less hassle.


----------



## polyantha (Oct 15, 2012)

I use terrarium bark for 3 years now and never had any problems..


----------

